# Boot time optimization - full-screen OpenGL app?



## ajo (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm wondering what kind of optimizations can be done when running a single, full-screen graphical application written in OpenGL, i.e. FreeBSD should boot into this application.
This is all it should do. No widgets, no need for 'true' client-server support, nothing fancy at all.

The application is supposed to run on a platform with GPU from NVIDIA - and must use the proprietary NVIDIA drivers.

Would it be possible to optimize/strip Xorg, without too much hassel for a good C-programmer, to provide only the most basic set of operations necessary for the NVIDIA driver, and in that way optimize boot times?

I know there is documentation and also other threads regarding the optimization of the FreeBSD kernel - so information regarding that is not what I'm looking for.


----------



## MG (Nov 21, 2009)

I think you just need to know what dependencies your application needs and install them. But installed ports usually do not change the boot time unless new daemons are installed. For loading the nvidia.ko driver you need less than 1 second.

For a stripped down xorg-server you need these ports (7.2)
x11-servers/xorg-server
x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
x11-fonts/font-alias
x11-fonts/font-cursor-misc
x11-fonts/font-misc-misc
x11/xinit
x11/nvidia-driver-???


----------



## ajo (Nov 22, 2009)

OK. That's a much easier solution than getting code-dirty.
I'll have to give it a try!

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2009)

I would suggest installing x11/xorg-minimal. But as MG mentioned it's the starting of daemons that define the startup time of the machine.


----------

